# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل کنم یا نه اصلا کنکور بدم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟

## ogre22

دوستان بنده لیسانس صنایع غذایی هستم توصیه اکید دارم اصلا نخونین این رشته رو بگذریم
به نظرتون دوباره بیام کنکور بدم معدلمو زیاد کنم (معدلم 9 ) فکر خوبیه ؟؟
اصلا دوباره بخونم یا نه ؟؟
سن 25
سربازی رفتم
کار میکنم از ساعت 16-8

----------

